

Ask HN: Comment on our help-web-designers-with-generating-content app - kureno
http://things.kureno.com/Lorem-Ipsum-tool

======
pierrefar
I like it. Very neat and the business generator is very Dilbert-esque.

Two things I would change:

1\. Add a short explanation of what the tool does. Something like
"...generates dummy content for you to test your designs." Be sure to explain
what the drop down box near the bottom does.

2\. Make the textarea of the generated content bigger. It's just too cramped
at the moment.

~~~
kureno
Thanks.

Tip 1) is on-the-money and greatly appreciated. We gonna do that right now.

2) Noted and point taken.

Thanks again for the comment.

------
iwani
We are hungry for more comments, not just about the app but feel free to
comment on our design, CSS etc

Look forward to hear from you guys!

